

Ask HN: pricing question - kinj28

whats better for SaaS pricing - pay per user or per usage? eg. we have a link sharing tool for teams. should the pricing be based on #of links shared or #of users?
======
fasteo
"per user". The problem "per usage" is that most of the time the potential
customer does not have a clue about what his usage will be, shifting his mind
from "should I sign up ?" to "I need first to calculate how much this thing
will cost me"

------
hcatlin
If it's "for teams", then users seems like a better option. You wouldn't want
to punish usage. Remember, you are creating value and you want to make sure
that the user gets as much value as possible... and that's by sharing more
often, typically. And, as the user base within a company grows (hopefully),
the price should go up. This stuff is always hard to figure out and I don't
think most companies are always 100% happy with how they are charging, but if
you are a team-based app where you can easily measure by employees using it,
then user is probably the clear winner, even with the little information
you've given.

~~~
kinj28
Some more information: we are called
[http://www.teamgum.com](http://www.teamgum.com).

our competition: mostly they have all user based pricing

my view: i think value of the product will be more visible if no. of users in
the network are increased & no. of links shared are also increased.

my concern: if we price per user & end up restricting free flow of users then
do you think we may end up turning off many of the acquired teams?

------
ASquare
Some good posts on this topic:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140512065424-7...](https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140512065424-7018284-both-
pay-as-you-go-and-subscription-pricing-for-saas)
[http://www.tomtunguz.com/pricing-
experimentation](http://www.tomtunguz.com/pricing-experimentation)

~~~
kinj28
thanks for sharing :)

------
adrianhoward
Depends on your customers and your product. Could be neither. Could be both
depending on how you segment your customers.

------
cardeo
In this case I think number of users makes the most sense

------
adventured
All of this said without knowing what your actual business does.

Ideally whichever is easiest to calculate use for by the customer (assuming
you can keep your pricing structure similar in terms of what you earn as
well).

If users might be sharing anywhere from 5 to 500 or 5,000 links, that's a
pricing nightmare in which the customer doesn't know their costs and it might
be very hard to estimate ahead of time. That's a non-starter for most
businesses.

When something has such low per unit costs and value as an individual link,
I'd tend to argue in favor of a layer above that which simplifies the pricing:
in this case, the per user pricing model. If you can provide unlimited links
per user in that model, all the better.

~~~
kinj28
good point. but dont you think if their link shares are increasing then they
will be happy to pay more?

Agreed that estimating the links will be difficult for customers. looks like
identifying the optimum team size (for viral adoption) for a freemium model is
quite challenging.

